
Bitcoin could hit $100k in 10 yrs, says analyst who predicted $2k price - owens99
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/31/bitcoin-price-forecast-hit-100000-in-10-years.html
======
gepi79
Hopefully many will not care about money in 10 years.

